# The El Camino Is Back!



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well... sort of...

PONTIAC INTRODUCES SEGMENT-BENDING G8 SPORT TRUCK
NEW YORK - The 2010 Pontiac G8 sport truck blurs the line between cars and trucks and is creating an all-new segment in the North American car market. This dramatically different vehicle blends the sporty handling of a performance coupe with the cargo capabilities of a light truck.

Link: http://jalopnik.com/366699/2010-pont...camino-is-back


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm speachless, and that's rare!


----------



## Wade and Mendy (Mar 11, 2008)

This *dramatically different *vehicle blends the sporty handling of a performance coupe with the cargo capabilities of a light truck.

Do they think we don't remember the El Camino and the Ranchero? Not to mention the Brat!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HA! Will they really sell any?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> HA! Will they really sell any?


You won't find one parked in my garage... then again you wouldn't find an El Camino or a Brat... now maybe a 67 Ranchero... maybe not.

My Spanish isn't all that good but I am pretty sure El Camino translates to "That's Fugly" but I could be wrong.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> HA! Will they really sell any?


My Spanish isn't all that good but I am pretty sure El Camino translates to "That's Fugly" but I could be wrong.
[/quote]

WOW - You're killing!! LOL









I just got home from a gig and was winding down, but LOL - I'm still gigglin'!!


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

Didn't Subaru have the "Brat" and the "Baja"

Yeeesh can't Detroit ever do something really unique....all they do is rehash old designs.

ron W.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Why is it that Pontiac alway's seems to what just a little too long to add a design to their stable... now that gas is spiking toward the $4.00 mark, they add a two person pickup with no load carring capabilities...
And speaking of fugly, what was Pontiac thinking with the Aztec? whoa...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi,

I'm a new member and I need some expert advise. My wife and I are looking at a new Outback Sydney 31FQBHS, and really love it! All that space... WOW!

I will be towing it with my Pontiac G8 Sport Truck. My dealer tells me it will do a great job, and it's almost like the truck was designed with this trailer in mind. I don't mind telling you how good that made me feel! When I got the truck I was afraid it might be overkill as a daily driver, but now I know I made the right choice!









Now for my question. Do I want to go with a sliding hitch or fixed? The sliding hitches look pretty cool, but the dealer says with the low roofline of the G8, a fixed hitch will work fine, and be much more stable. What do you guys think? I guess I would be happy going either way, and I just want to make sure I don't make a foolish decision.

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new member and I need some expert advise. My wife and I are looking at a new Outback Sydney 31FQBHS, and really love it! All that space... WOW!
> 
> ...


Okay...Now that's funny! I don't care who you are! (Obivously stolen from Larry the Cable Guy, but I couldn't say it any better!)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Go with the fixed hitch- whereas you don't have an extended cab, you wont have any clearance problems. With that new Pontiac G8, you wont even know it's back there!

Oh yeah- Welcome to the forum! maybe you can make the Northeast rally? With that beast of a TV, you should make it in a 24 hour jaunt...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good one Doug...

...just wait, that will come up in the future.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Funny stuff.................

I concur on the Aztec.....not that thing was fugly!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was never a fan of the El Camino or any similar car truck brand, but my brother loves them. In fact he redid a 84 El Camino for his son when he turned 17 and he loves it.

Like any other vehicle they made, there are always some who love them, hopefully enough to build and sell to make the cost worth while. Then again if they sell very few, it would years from now become a low production collectors car.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

When Pontiac first showed the Aztek as a concept it was beautiful. When the production engineers got their mits onto it it turned into evil on wheels. It represented everything bad about Detroit, particularly what was bad with Pontiac. Square, high box, clad in plastic and decals, this thing was never subtle in being an eyesore. The owners loved them but they bought them to be different. Sorta reminds me of Mac owners actually.

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Sorta reminds me of Mac owners actually.


BADDA BING!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

SaAAaaa...WeeEEeeeeeeetttttttttttt !!!








I like it!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Sorta reminds me of Mac owners actually.


LOL
How do you compare the fugly beast that is/was the Pontiac Aztec to an Apple iMac? One is just plain old ugly, chopped off and misshaped, and the iMac is sleek, elegant and simple in its design. 

















If you wanna compare the iMac to a Pontiac how about this one...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's an apparent equivalence...



















Think different, indeed.

Reverie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I knew someone would bring a Pacer into the discussion!







And a Pacer wagon to boot!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok stop it already. I'm laughing out loud and my coworkers are looking at me strangely!!!









Seriously though, this was a simple one for GM. All of the major players in the Australian market still sell things like these. They use them in place of pickups down there and haul large loads with them (not too sure about 5ers though...







). Personally, I think they should ship it back to the market it came from.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Went to a big car show here in Orange County, CA yesterday and saw an old, beat up El Camino that clearly was not part of the "show" cars but his real license plate said it all when worded as *CRAPINO*

My wife brought it to my attention and we both LOL


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Think different, indeed.


Remember AMC managed to sell a quarter-million Pacers during its five-and-a-half years in production... that is what is scarey.

Now if you bring up the Pacer you must also bring up...
Gremlin








Vega


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

When I was in Drivers Education in High School I was the only kid that routinely requested the Pacer. The rear window was so vast I could see the tip of the orange cone when I parallel parked...










Nobody ever figured out why I passed that part of the course so easily.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I might have preferred to fail the test







.....lol


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I might have preferred to fail the test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or at least never admitted to the desire to drive a Pacer at least!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Reverie said:


> When I was in Drivers Education in High School I was the only kid that routinely requested the Pacer. The rear window was so vast I could see the tip of the orange cone when I parallel parked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Ranks right up there with a woody station wagon









Thor


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> SaAAaaa...WeeEEeeeeeeetttttttttttt !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too Maejae!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Reverie @ Mar 17 2008, 04:51 PM) When I was in Drivers Education in High School I was the only kid that routinely requested the Pacer. The rear window was so vast I could see the tip of the orange cone when I parallel parked...










Nobody ever figured out why I passed that part of the course so easily.

Reverie

LOL

Ranks right up there with a woody station wagon









Thor

I have to laugh at the raised white letter tires as well!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Speaking of Pacers.. back when I was a kid I had a 1970 Challenger R/T 340 6 pack 4 spped.. Plum purple and white with Cragar wheels.. A very sweet and fast car.. made every girl look.. lol

I was setting at a stoplight.. A Pacer pulls up, looks me over and revs his engine.. I snicker at him.. Light turns green and away we go... That dang Pacer flat smoked me.. I caught him at the next light and ask him what he had in there.. His reply was a slightly warmed over AMC 401 from a Javelin.. I decided to make a right turn.. I had enough..lol

I will never forget that Pacer, lol

I love the new G8 truck... The Rancheros and Caminos were made many years... Why? people bought em...

I cant see no reason why this wont sell.. I think it is very sexy looking.. just about every other country sells a car with a pu bed.. If it were just me and the wife I would love to own that car... very sweet!

Carey


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it is a good looking car. And remember what the use of the vehicle is going to be. We are the exception, not the rule, we use our trucks to tow campers....the "average" 1/2 ton truck user is using it as a passenger car with a big trunk. They are going to Lowes or Home Depot to get 2 sheets of plywood or a couple bags of mulch. They aren't using a 1/2 pickup to it capacity. I just had training on the G8 sedan and they have done some very nice things...is it perfect..no but it is a market that GM and Ford have let go. As for fuel economy...the V-6 G8 was rated at 17/25 and the V-8 GT was 15/24, not a fuel sipper but with 256 hp out of the V-6 and 361 out of the V-8 not bad.

Is it ready to tow ANY of our trailers.....no...but that isn't what it is designed to do.

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ford has a similar vehicle that I've seen quite a bit in Australia, the Ford Falcon Ute.

Ford Falcon Ute


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Pretty sporty, uh, truck. (Or would this be a truckster?)

I kind of like the looks and for what it is there is a pretty good towing capability (for the Ford = 2300kgm, ~6000lbs). For kicking around the Home Depot it would be kind of fun (V-6 owners are gonna think - I coulda had a V-8!







)


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I like it. I was just thinkg the other day that the avalanch was the evolution of the ElCamino. I guess I was wrong.
This was my first Elki and my first paint job
















It was R&M lacqure candy over silver irridescent base. The "dark green" stripe was actually the same paint as the sand but over the blue came out green.


----------

